# Silly question.



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok. So I'm only coming down for one week. I really would like to use some sort of fishing cart but dont really see the logic in spending $175 or more to buy one and then either have to try and sell it quick or haul it all the way back to Wisconsin. My question is this. Anyone know of a used one I could buy/rent for a week OR do you think it would be silly of me to use an OLD kids red wagon that I'd bolt some pvc tubes to for pole holders?? I could make one up in about 30 min and have access to everything I'd need. Would I look stupid or inventive given the circumstances?? LOL.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I would use the wagon for sure.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I know some people that fish a lot and all they use is a wagon. I've Aldo seen people drill PVC into a rolling cooler, dolly, and some others. I wouldn't buy a cart just be creative its better than carrying your stuff.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I used a foldout luggage cart last summer and have seen a few this year already


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier/Beach Carts*

Before I started using a sled, I used a hand cart to haul all of my stuff. C2


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I use a wagon and it works great, put 6 rod holders on it. I drilled a few more drain holes cleaned up some rust and painted it. At this point it has cost me about 25 bucks total. Probably should replace the wheels with something pneumatic so they don't make as much noise and can go over rough terrain easier, but that would mean doubling the cost of the cart.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> I used a foldout luggage cart last summer and have seen a few this year already


I used this as well...cheap and when you are done for the day, fold it up and put it in your back seat...When you go back home from your trip, now you have a luggage cart for the airport...


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol, Thanks for all the replies everyone. Im driving down and will arrive Sunday the 5th. Got a guy down there that has an old one for sale that he said if it's not gone by Sunday I could buy it or use it for the week. Im gonna try making my own with the wagon just in case.. LOL. Note the word "Try"..


----------



## ksheepdog (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's what I use. I ratchet strap the cooler on, bungee cord my tackle bag and "food bag" to the cooler and off I go. It'll work until I can afford a "real" pier cart. Plus, I can use it to move stuff if necessary.


http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3450940&cp=11936894.1260276


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, took me about 45 minutes cause I had to sharpen my drill bit using my 15 yr old Drill Doctor that has never been out of box until today. Either way, here's my "Cart". Old PVC I had laying around cut on table saw. Clamp/straps are clamps used for chain link fencing to fasten around the end posts and clamp the tension bar. Flattened them and shaped them. It'll do I hope. LOL. Greased up the pivot and hammered out the "Stops" that prevented the handle from swinging more than 45 degrees. So it now turns almost all the way until it hits the sides. Cost? Nothing. Had it all laying around my basement. So now you'll recognize me if you see this thing. Gonna be hard not to see it I guess. Or hear it for that matter.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Now that's a fishing wagon!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

That wagon looks great :thumbup:

I made a "cart" out of my wheelbarrow. I put 8 pvc holders (4 on each side) on a wooden frame that I could remove with 4 screws. Worked great for hauling bait, cooler, fire starter and tackle for the long trek down the river bank to fish for sauger. Had to keep the beer in the cooler to keep it from freezing. :thumbsup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a cart made out of an old shopping cart that I found on the side of the road. It works great for the pier and on the old fishing bridge. It doesn't get used any more though. Works great and could fit anything and everything on it. I haven't fished from land in a few years now.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I have a cart made out of an old shopping cart that I found on the side of the road. It works great for the pier and on the old fishing bridge. It doesn't get used any more though. Works great and could fit anything and everything on it. I haven't fished from land in a few years now.


I'll trade you the finest whataburger combo meal for it!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> I'll trade you the finest whataburger combo meal for it!


 
That sounds like a deal to me. Send me a PM and we will work it out. -Mike


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

******** Engineering*

Anything with wheels; well, almost, will make a surf/pier cart.

A surf cart presented a little more difficulty, but I solved that with a sled. It works well on snow/ice so white sand proved no difficulty. :thumbup: C2


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Fish would tremble when this wheeled up @ Navarre and the Gulf skyscraper


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Here ya go. Did me well*


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Side view*


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

*...*

Walmart cooler, new axle from lowes (metal rod), $6 wheels from harbour freight, rod holders, and about 1hr of time.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well here's my 25 dollar wagon creation. It's worked well for me for 3 years now. The angled rod holders help so the 9 foot rods clear the ceiling of the pier house in PCB, instead of whacking into them when I forget.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

So far so good. Wagon is working great just those small hard wheels are no good on the rivits holding the pier together so I tend to run on the cement all the way out. Still have not fished the end as its been very windy so only one side is fishable and its always crowded. Dont wanna cause probs so we stay back a ways.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You will look both stupid AND inventive...

Down here we call that "*******"

It may tip over a couple times, put a small cooler of ice and Bud Lights in the middle.

If it is too tippy drill a couple holes on the sides near the rear and add an 8 foot rope tied off at both ends in those holes and have somebody follow you with the rope loop held sorta tight to help from tipping

Good job!!!

Jim


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Nope. Pretty stable man. Have had no problems with it tipping. Just rough on all those rivets. Gotta cut off the bolts that go through into the inside. Cooler just wont fit until I cut them off. Good enough for this trip tho.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*another question*

How do the wagon wheels roll in the sand? Do they work well?:blink:


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

The wagon wheels will sink right in, pretty much the non pneumatic wheels are not very good for anything besides pavement or smooth ground.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Not touching sand with it. Figure it this way. Two coolers, two tackle boxes one with lots of lead and steel/wire in it. 7 poles and another bucket with misc stuff in it sitting on 4 1 1/4" wide wheels. It would sink in about 3" and be un-pullable. LOL.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Cart worked very well for us. Used it on PBP and FtWalton the one time we went down there. Only thing is I'd like softer wheels and/or wider ones. I left the cart at my uncles in Arkansas since I'd never use it up here and I only come down to PC with them so makes sense not to haul it back up here. May have to see about putting on longer axles and different tires next time. Guessing I should have brought it back here to work on it for the next year. LOL. Oh well. Thanks for all the replies everyone. I we enjoyed our time at PBP.


----------

